# Old Lathe



## tamirrajune1965 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, I know nothing about this subject but im asking on behalf of my father, he has an old woodturning lathe and needs a Bristol locking Handle, the newer ones have a bigger thread than the one he needs and we cant find one anywhere, any suggestions please, we live in the UK. Thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just like looking for parts for an automobile, it would help if we knew the year of production, manufacturer, and model of the lathe...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

try www.owwm.com


----------

